# My minor Gloat for the day.



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I went in to the local True Value today to pick up a lavatory faucet for our bathroom because the old one is FUBAR.

I didn't find a faucet for less than $75 and I figure the whole house isn't worth that much so maybe I'll just bring some water lines up and attach a couple of outdoor spigots…. That should please the wife, LOL. (kidding hon, just kidding!)

Anyway on the way out I noticed a new display of my favorite wood glue… Gorilla White Wood Glue.

The 8 oz. bottles were $3.19 (normally $4.99) so not much of a deal. I didn't look at the bigger bottles as I have 5 bottles here already.

Luckily, the better half DID notice the price. $4.79 for the 18 oz. bottle. She grabbed me by the shirt and dragged me back to see.
Normally the 18 oz. bottles are $11.79 to $12.99 depending on where you go.

I had to be honest and asked the manager, a friend, if that was the correct price and he checked his invoice a said it was so I bought all 4 18 oz. bottles on the shelf.
Tomorrow I'll go back and buy all the rest that he has in the back room!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Who needs a faucet when you can get glue. I tend to lose focus too. Great find on the glue.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I will be checking the local true value here tomorrow also.. thanks for the tip.. hope its Nationwide as ZZ Top would say… Papa


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Super! Ya sure got a great find. Have ya written a compraison of Gorilla Wood Glue to Tightbond III? The original Gorilla because it expanded and oozed so badly was not a favorite for joint attachment.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't done a comparison with TB III. Gorilla Wood glue is more like TB II, I think. It has about a 10 minute open time and is nearly water proof as I can tell from personal experience.

I have a bunch of small number signs made from 1X6 SYP marking each of our RV spaces. Some bright camper tried to blind side back in and took out the sign , (broke it in two longwize), broke 4 cinder blocks that were holding decorative timbers and ran over the seer connection.
I fixed everything that night except the sign. I was going to make a new one with the router, but decided to be lazy and just glue the old one back together.
I used the Gorilla Wood glue and the sign has been there for 3 1/2 years, still holding together.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, this was a short lived gloat.

I just did a search on Google and it seems Gorilla has indeed dropped the price of it's 18 oz. bottle.

Most places, including BORG was around $5.

The highest priced place, ironically, was Harbor Freight.

Oh, well, I'll still by the rest. I use a LOT of glue!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Didn't realize Gorilla "Wood" has been out that long. Only seen it in ads for about a year and in Chattanooga area about 6 mos.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you check the date on it?? It mighta been getting to its max for sale time


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

The date is spankin' fresh, LOL.

I wonder if Gorrila is going after Tite Bond in the market?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Dallas, I'm sure you're right. They want a larger part of market share than "Elmer", the also ran. And it's also Made in the USA.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

That's a good price.

I bought a gallon last year because it was the same price as a few of those bottles. It's come in real handy. Filled my friends bottles for "free".


----------

